# Copley all groomed



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Oh that face, that precious adorable face. I'm in love!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

What a cutie! That little face, I could just kiss it!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Beautiful! Pictures and puppy...


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Any advice on what to do with the whiskers? Leave them or trim them?


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

What a face! I think he and Tyson are very close in age. Tyson had a bath yesterday and I just finishing trimming up his feet and ears. :bowl:


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

What a sweet face on that boy.


----------



## Eleanor's Mom (Nov 6, 2009)

What a sweet face- He is adorable.


----------



## BearValley (Nov 30, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> Any advice on what to do with the whiskers? Leave them or trim them?


Please leave them. I've never been a fan of trimming them.

Your timing is funny, I was just thinking of him this morning and that it was time for some new pictures. 

He is gorgeous.

.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Wow, is he ever beautiful! I would love to kiss his little nose.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I hope Stan&Ollie will post some photos of littermate Orange Boy. I am dying to see him.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Copley is gorgeous.......just want to squeeze him!!!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

I trim Ace's whiskers a little shorter because they hang in his eyes, but if he's not having any problems I say leave them.


----------



## scottbldr (Aug 29, 2009)

I just love this picture...what a cute puppy!

Bob



Ljilly28 said:


>


----------



## kaysy (Jan 9, 2010)

I have GOT to stop looking at this forum or I'm going to end up with another puppy!! He's darling.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

He is just too cute for words!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Definitely leave the whiskers. He is just gorgeous!!


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

he has the most adorable profile


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I bet you spend all day smooshing his face and kissing his nose!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I love the whiskers. They add to the cuteness factor, and the dogs do use them.

He is an extraordinary looking dog. I love all that stop!


----------



## Kelbys'Dad (Jan 19, 2009)

Such a distinguished looking face on that baby boy!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

How beautiful!


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Yup, yup, yup, he's a looker!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

He is just darling, Jill!


----------



## KimZay (Dec 7, 2009)

How handsome is he?! What a cutie!


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

too cute for words.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Jill, leave the whiskers. If you trim them, you'll get poked as they grow in whenever you put your hands or lips on his muzzle....it'll drive you nuts! He is absolutely adorable.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

sooooo cute!!
leave his whiskers....


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks for the whiskers advice. I am just learning to do a bit more than a lick&promise on the ears, lol.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

must admit....I love to kiss Tracers muzzle whisker free.....soooo soft! ;-)


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

what a beautiful baby!


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

He's absolutely gorgeous!! Great pictures too!


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 12, 2009)

He is GORGEOUS!! His fur looks sooo soft!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks to Ashleigh (Ash) for the lovely pup. He is the easiest, kindest boy.


----------



## Mileysmom (Feb 11, 2009)

Great shots! Still just a baby....very soft & kind face!


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

He looks so astute for such a young pup. His expression exudes such confidence. He's stunning, Jill!!! I'm really looking foreword to watching Copley grow up here on the Forum!

~Jackie


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

What a sweet face!  He looks great!


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

Totally gorgeous! And I'd leave the whiskers too!


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

He's gorgeous, Jill! I hope you are enjoying every moment with him!


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

That is a wonderful shot, he is so handsome.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

He is so incredibly adorable, and you take such great pictures!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I am curious about how Copley will do in 6-9 puppy with Pam Desrosiers. We're just going to keep it fun and easy to see if he enjoys himself.


----------



## Keri Kuch (Feb 21, 2010)

What a handsome pup and such great pictures!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


>


Oooohhh, I missed these! What a lovely profile:smooch:
Sadie had the same collar and I have a matching belt:curtain:


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Gunner had long whiskers too but he grew into them. Lovely pup!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

A Maine photographer named Meredith Perdue has a fun time snapping a few photos of Copley, Tally&Finn for her blog.

http://www.andunlimiteddogs.com/blog/2010/03/22/maine-dog-photographer-copley-the-golden-retriever/


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> A Maine photographer named Meredith Perdue has a fun time snapping a few photos of Copley, Tally&Finn for her blog.
> 
> http://www.andunlimiteddogs.com/blog/2010/03/22/maine-dog-photographer-copley-the-golden-retriever/


She is just extraordinary, especially in her use of light. These pictures are a cut above pretty much anything I've seen of Goldens.

It doesn't hurt that Finn, Tally, and Copley are gorgeous dogs.


----------



## Kelbys'Dad (Jan 19, 2009)

tippykayak said:


> She is just extraordinary........


I think extraordinary says it all. Just beautiful photos. And Jill, you have to be extremely pleased and proud of your boys. They all look great.


----------



## Golden123 (Dec 6, 2009)

He is a beautiful pup.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Jill, you must be so pleased to have those wonderful photos of your dogs!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Be still my heart, he is breathtaking.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

These pictures are breathtaking!!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Beautiful pictures of a very handsome pup.


----------



## BearValley (Nov 30, 2008)

*Just send me the puppy and nobody gets hurt, okay?*

:curtain:


Love the new photos, he's such a neat little guy...it's going to be really fun watching him mature here.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Woww.. beautiful photos and what a wonderful pup.


----------



## CrystalG (Aug 12, 2009)

Aww, what a precious little face!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Ljilly28 said:


> A Maine photographer named Meredith Perdue has a fun time snapping a few photos of Copley, Tally&Finn for her blog.
> 
> http://www.andunlimiteddogs.com/blog/2010/03/22/maine-dog-photographer-copley-the-golden-retriever/


Jill as has already been pointed out ever so clearly your pup is a crowd stopper!!! My favorite is the puppy shot on your friends blog "Look at those puppy eyes!". If that doesn't melt your heart nothing will.

And you got my vote on that great shot of yours for the March photo contest.

Please keep the photo's coming.

Pete


----------



## GirlForNowhere (Mar 7, 2010)

Great pictures, he's adorable.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks, everyone! Ashleigh bred a beautiful litter, and I am so grateful she let Red Boy come to Maine!


----------



## scoopydoo (Sep 15, 2009)

Very cute shots.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

He definitely has got that award winning look to him Nice photo's Jill!!


----------

